

Amazing Julia RC5 Code Parameterized By Word Size - andrewcooke
http://acooke.org/cute/AmazingJul0.html

======
StefanKarpinski
Very cool. Just found this post although I missed it originally. You may want
to post to the julia-users/dev lists.

